
sci-hub is down - mikaunix
.io, .cc, .bz and onion (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scihub22266oqcxt.onion&#x2F;) are not responding.
======
throwawaybeta
The URLs listed on Wikipedia are functional:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sci-Hub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sci-Hub)

